# 2cool reef site



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the idea that Tom Hilton has started. I'm not into the negatives that's being thrown around in the other posts. Although BlueProline has stirred up the pot, we 2coolers could look into a way to get a bunch of reefs started, & plant the seed so to speak. My suggestion is, pooling 2cool donations together, say maybe $50-$100 each, & get a lot of smaller reefs clumped together in an area, that would be known as the 2COOLCONDOS. This way it's not a lot of change out of 1 guys pocket, & everybody can be satisfied in knowing they contributed to a new State Fishery. There's plenty of 2coolers on here that would reap the rewards, & it's not much more than a fishing license to get started. What do you think?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Count us in. We can't get one of our own, but would be glad to be a part of the 2COOLCONDOS!!!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Good idea, I would be in for $50...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Fer sure, Count me in Wade.


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Im down. How about we plant some huge 1 million watt green lights and put those 20 miles out and see what happens...


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

If there was enough 2cool interest, then a savings account set up in the name of 2CoolCondos at a local bank would be the way. That way, anybody could stop by the bank, & deposit whatever they wanted to the cause. I would assume a bank could set up the account, & list every donors name & how much donated, on the account. Correct me if I'm wrong. After say, 5k had been saved up, then get the Condos started in a designated 2cool reef site. By this time next year the "Condos" would be in full swing. Since Freeport is the first area to get the seed planted, it would be a good trial run for other areas of the coast. Sounds feasible to me.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

who's got the purse strings?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If y'all would like for me to set this up, I can make payments available by Paypal as well as at large, federally insured bank or via check to my home address. I would ask that if I do it, that someone be selected to verify the amounts, ect. Paypal charges a couple of percent in fees, and the savings account would be free of charge. Let me know.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I'm game.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Excellent Idea!*

I was thinking that I'd be saving my pesos and waiting till Tom started setting up down here in my neighborhood, but I'll get in on the ground floor with ya'll.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Add another $50.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds good Mont. I'm sure nobody would really want to be held accountable, except maybe a guy named Madoff. The paypal way would be an easy option. If 500 2coolers put in $50 each, were looking at 25k, or around 25 "Condos". I would think that would be a nice little state area to fish. Good deal for the Snaps, free rooms, & pool. Not so good for them when it's dinner time.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*

Wow!

Great idea - way to go 2Coolers!

We can custom design your condos for the 2Cool site if you want.

Tom


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

count us in


----------



## boswhale3 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this is a great, I'm for 100.00


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea, Mont you could set up a daily account balance dispaly on here so we can keep track of how much has been added. This would add to the excitement as we watch the balance grow.....how about some target amount to strive for???? 25,000...50,000? Count me in for $50.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in...keep posted with details.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Count me in also. I think it is a great idea to post the daily account balance to motivate others to invest. In the end, a PM could be sent out by Mont to the participants. There is definately strength in numbers.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like it's the way to go. I will pledge the first $100 Mont. Also, thanks Tom, it would be neat to have a "condo" complex customized. Kind of like setting up an aquarium. Too bad it couldn't be a dive site, as it would be neat to see how it ends up on the seabed. So to all you 2coolers sitting on the sidelines, saying I don't have the dough, this is a no brainer. Just remember what gas cost last summer, & now for a short "quickie" trip, you can bring home some snaps. You would also get the satisfaction, that you helped build a reef for the future. Not a bad way to spend 50 clams.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I love it!!! Wayde, I'll match your $100. Thanks for posting the idea.

Mont, the Paypal idea sounds great.

:cheers:

This is awesome!!! If my count is right there are 12 promises (count me in) and $450 from 6 post allready. Almost half way to one 2cool condo.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

:bounce: Let's go, I'm in!:bounce:
Mike


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Put me down for $100.00


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will open the account in the morning. It's free of any charges.

The paypal is already in place and has been used for years. Go to www.paypal.com and send funds to [email protected] (notice the y in my name). In the comments section, put 2coolcondos Be sure to clearly flag it for me.

It's a bit of a hassel to change links here now, so I will set up a link up top that will link right to the total. When I get the savings account info, I will post it at the link along with instructions on how to pay with a check.

I think the easiest way to keep track of things will be to print out my paypal transations, scan them in and do the same for the bank account. It takes 3 days to move it from paypal to the account. I will deposit checks twice a month (after the 1st and 16th) when I go to the bank anways. When I scan my paypal transactions in, I will white out the actual names and personal info. Anyone donating that wants to see them, will be able to. Same for checks. Everything will be copied into a hard file.

By tomorrow afternoon, everything should be set up and completely running.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mont said:


> If y'all would like for me to set this up, I can make payments available by Paypal as well as at large, federally insured bank or via check to my home address. I would ask that if I do it, that someone be selected to verify the amounts, ect. Paypal charges a couple of percent in fees, and the savings account would be free of charge. Let me know.


Wow, you really DO go out of your way to help the offshore fishermen, Mont!

That said, I've helped other people set up accounts like when the old man died in a horrible accident and the family needed money. The bank can create an account that you can wire transfer, deposit checks, mail money, some with electronic potential, easy. The signatory for any withdrawals has to be the person needing the money so there's no Mickey Mouse. That's some pretty good protection man. Build it and they will come ...

-sammie


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

It would definitely be 2Cool to get one of our legal eagles to set up some sort of charitable org papers so that our donations to this conservation effort would be tax deductible! I'm in for some yet to be determined amount. Since the Freeport site is already a going concern, how about using this to crack the proposed Matagorda reef?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Matagorda Bluewater Challenge is in !*

Tom,

Since you have been a longtime supporter of our tournaments , we at the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament is in on donating to this project also.

Mont will be receiving money soon.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tom 

I want a two bedroom with two bath type condo.. Im in Charlie

Charlie


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

I am good for 50 bucks, I just paid more than that for Rik's book, LOL:hairout:

Tom good luck with the project, it was nice visiting with you at the boat show , See you down at BHYC


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in for $75 - just to be different!!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Since my computer skills are somewhat limited, I finally figured out the whole paypal procedure. I don't know if my $100 pledge is the 1st on the totem pole, but at least I put my $ up. I look at it as way to fish in the future, especially during these slow months. As most on here know me, I'm not really a Snapper dropper, but mainly a troller for bigger acrobatic fish. I forsee a future 2coolcondo complex on the printed offshore maps, & I find it a rewarding way to help restock our local waters. It will be a nice additional waypoint to add to the GPS. If it takes off all over the coast, then we will be on our way to a even better fishery. It's rally time boys & girls...lets go4it.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Ur top notch Mont. Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Instigator said:


> It would definitely be 2Cool to get one of our legal eagles to set up some sort of charitable org papers so that our donations to this conservation effort would be tax deductible! I'm in for some yet to be determined amount. Since the Freeport site is already a going concern, how about using this to crack the proposed Matagorda reef?


Would be nice to get a receipt back that says you have a legitimate non-tax contribution to work with those dang IRS forms, I agree. Apparently my imaginary gifts to charity don't exist without a stupid piece of paper! A most excellent idea. :idea:


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

im in for a hundred :bounce:


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm proud of you Blueproline. Looks like you decided to putup...not to be confused w/putout...semperfi!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

mahiseeker said:


> I'm proud of you Blueproline. Looks like you decided to putup...not to be confused w/putout...semperfi!


 ooh rahh brother, its my first and wont be my last to the condo effort, yu have my word on that. it seems like that little two day war of the keyboards might have been the shot in the pants this project needed.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

you...and i still cant type worth a da$# :headknock


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd be willing to contribute to the cause.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

i would like to extend an olive branch to Mont and deliver my check personally


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Folks, I can't comment on the tax deductible part except to say for now, it won't be. There's some pretty large costs associated with keeping a 501c3 running and the last one I was involved in ended on 12/31 of last year. But, you have my word, that I will check into it. On my personal tax form, it says that for anything under $400, I don't need a receipt to claim it. I am not a tax adviser nor am I an attorney. I will have things all set up before I go home today.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

blueproline said:


> i would like to extend an olive branch to Mont and deliver my check personally


A bottle of Pinot Grigio made by Santa Margarita would probably work better than an olive branch. At least it would for me.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

If you didn't notice, there is now a condo link at the top of the page.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The preliminary website is up and running along with the latest total. I should have the savings account information within 48 hours. I didn't know there was a delay these days in getting one of those. Hopefully, it will be sooner than that. As Darlene posted, there is a link up top with the latest information one click away. 

www.2coolcondos.com


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*On a Roll...*

Mahiseeker... You really shook Toms idea up!!! I am in & I am also going to lean on some others who are unaware of this to chip in. 
My vote is for the next location to be down around Port Aransas :wink:. At the rate things are going, I am hoping that it wont take too long???


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Just wondering ....*

Although I don't fish state waters out of Freeport/Galv I will probably donate to that fund.

I was just wondering how possible it would be to add another column to that spreadsheet and commit funds to a particular port of entry. Sort of have a fund within a fund.

For instance .... a POC/Matty fund, A PortA/Packery fund, yadda yadda

For those of us that are down the coast and would like their money attributed to where they fish.

I'm going to try to rally some tunaheaded friends to a little more interest in Snapper here.:tongue:


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

I think this is a great idea as well I am in for $50 myself its well worth the money to read all the pot licker stories that are going to come out of these condos. lol.....


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in for at least 100. This is one of the best ideas I have heard in a long time. Great oppurtunity to take the kids offshore without the long boring ride. Proud to be a member of 2cool!!!

DJ


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm good for $100 also. It's been fun watching this idea come full circle the last few days. I'll try and get the word out to my fishin' friends in NTex and get some of them interested in the idea also.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

awesum said:


> Although I don't fish state waters out of Freeport/Galv I will probably donate to that fund.
> 
> I was just wondering how possible it would be to add another column to that spreadsheet and commit funds to a particular port of entry. Sort of have a fund within a fund.
> 
> ...


If you want your funds dedicated to a certain segment of the coast, put upper, middle or lower on a note in with them and I will earmark them that way. In all honesty, it would be best not to earmark them until Tom is able to secure additional reefing areas. The best chance he would have to do that is have a very successful run on the first area he already has in place.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

$100 sent with Paypal for 2coolcondos... That was easy, thanks for doing this Mont.

Any chance of a corner room with a Gulf view...:brew:


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Im in for $100. Calling the wife now to transfer the funds.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll pledge $100 will be sending it when I get home from work. Who all gets the GPS Cords whenever we sink these "Condos"


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

*Im in.*

$75 sent.


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*I'm in*

Just Pay-Pal'd in $50. Tnanks Mont for doing all the accounting duties. This is a great cause. :texasflag


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

In reading all the posts it seemed like a cock fight taking place. First I want to thank Hilton for taking the drive to do something about adding reefs. Talk is always real cheap and action is what it is all about. Thanks to Monty for all that you do on this site. Someone said that you have to have a lot of these to make a difference. How wrong that is. One of our secret snapper spots you can barely pick up on sonar and most people could not even find it if I told them, yet we hammer big snapper over 10 lbs all the time. I do want to mention a couple of things. Although this is a private company what you are doing is public related. Yes, you do not have to disclose the costs etc. however, if you really want the publics trust and you really want the public involved I think you must publish the cost involved in this project and where you benefit and where you are at a loss or break even. There should be nothing to hide on this project if you really want the public involved. 

Next my concern lies in the fact that this will be a public reef and in state waters. What this means is this place will be totally fished out just like some of the liberty ships and other well published places. So much money, time and expense is going to a fished out project. That part makes me said.We can sink another ship and in a few years it to will be fished out. If we are really talking about replinishing the stock or providing for the future then we need to be talking about restricting the spot to no fishing at all. A fish free zone for snapper to replinish themselves. 

The Dallas Cowboys just completed there last season at the old Texas stadium. This stadium will be torn down. Why not get the concrete and all the steel and make reefs from them. Yes there is cost in transporting and getting out to sea but again this would be a great oppertunity to use a resource. 

I just feel like that you can put 200 of those concret reefs out there all together and it will be fished out very soon. I would spread them out miles apart so that you would have more impact on more water and not be fishing out of a barrell so to speak all in one spot. I for one will buy one of these units to be located out of Port Mansfield if they make it down there. I am not in favor of locating a bunch of them together. Spread the fisherman and the fish out some. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> In reading all the posts it seemed like a cock fight taking place. First I want to thank Hilton for taking the drive to do something about adding reefs. Talk is always real cheap and action is what it is all about. Thanks to Monty for all that you do on this site. Someone said that you have to have a lot of these to make a difference. How wrong that is. One of our secret snapper spots you can barely pick up on sonar and most people could not even find it if I told them, yet we hammer big snapper over 10 lbs all the time. I do want to mention a couple of things. Although this is a private company what you are doing is public related. Yes, you do not have to disclose the costs etc. however, if you really want the publics trust and you really want the public involved I think you must publish the cost involved in this project and where you benefit and where you are at a loss or break even. There should be nothing to hide on this project if you really want the public involved.
> 
> Next my concern lies in the fact that this will be a public reef and in state waters. What this means is this place will be totally fished out just like some of the liberty ships and other well published places. So much money, time and expense is going to a fished out project. That part makes me said.We can sink another ship and in a few years it to will be fished out. If we are really talking about replinishing the stock or providing for the future then we need to be talking about restricting the spot to no fishing at all. A fish free zone for snapper to replinish themselves.
> 
> ...


ahhhh yes wise grasshopper.....
find a trucking company up there in your neck of the woods...in other words, get some inititive going so Hilton will see that you mean business.


----------



## USOBE - J (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool idea. Anything to help. We should post this on all the forums in 2cool.


----------



## Pescadore (Apr 17, 2008)

*Reef Project*

Count me in for a donation!


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

I work for a concrete precaster here in Houston and we crush product all of the time that would be perfect for artificial reefs. If someone could figure out a way to get it to the coast and offshore, I could probably get all that you could want.


----------



## Pescadore (Apr 17, 2008)

*2Cool Reef*

I'm in for $50.00.

Pescadore


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

newtron said:


> I work for a concrete precaster here in Houston and we crush product all of the time that would be perfect for artificial reefs. If someone could figure out a way to get it to the coast and offshore, I could probably get all that you could want.


Interesting concept that many businesses have scrap almost waiting to go, yet there's nowhere to put the stuff! What is needed is several things such as:


trucking company (perhaps rail in the future)
barge docks by the water with a yard
a crane for unloading trucks and loading barges
a barge charter
a towboat and crew hired by day or trip
barge operator with some kind of machinery to drop the reef material
 If you don't have all six steps lined up you'll just have a mess and no reefing. It's also a challenge because each aspect is highly regulated for safety, etc.

But what we're hoping is that like us folks who donate a few bucks for reefing with Tom, businesses might consider donating some services so as to making additional reefing happen. For example, if Mr. Chapman over at Brownwater Marine would volunteer a tug and a barge for a day, trucks would be sent to a facility for load-out. We're hoping that companies might do the "green" thing such as by short-hauling clean structural concrete, providing space at a barge dock, etc. The watermen probably know the most likely load-out places.

It would be cool to see that happen once and if it worked, use it as a model. I do some work with the Port of Houston Authority and will bring the subject up for discussion, since they might have some plans as well, and probably some seed money to make it happen. -sammie


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*



great white fisherman said:


> In reading all the posts it seemed like a cock fight taking place. First I want to thank Hilton for taking the drive to do something about adding reefs. Talk is always real cheap and action is what it is all about. Thanks to Monty for all that you do on this site. Someone said that you have to have a lot of these to make a difference. How wrong that is. One of our secret snapper spots you can barely pick up on sonar and most people could not even find it if I told them, yet we hammer big snapper over 10 lbs all the time. I do want to mention a couple of things. Although this is a private company what you are doing is public related. Yes, you do not have to disclose the costs etc. however, if you really want the publics trust and you really want the public involved I think you must publish the cost involved in this project and where you benefit and where you are at a loss or break even. There should be nothing to hide on this project if you really want the public involved.
> 
> Next my concern lies in the fact that this will be a public reef and in state waters. What this means is this place will be totally fished out just like some of the liberty ships and other well published places. So much money, time and expense is going to a fished out project. That part makes me said.We can sink another ship and in a few years it to will be fished out. If we are really talking about replinishing the stock or providing for the future then we need to be talking about restricting the spot to no fishing at all. A fish free zone for snapper to replinish themselves.
> 
> ...


Howdy,
Thanks for the feedback.

The point is here that we need to provide much more suitable habitat in a scale that makes it hard to "fish out". Our goal is to place at least 500 reefs in each of the 160 acre sites. This has many advantages;

1) We will create an area basically devoid of trawling activity. The bycatch (baby snapper, trout, croakers, flounder, squid, crabs, shrimp, etc.) will thrive in these areas. Since they are the bottom of the food chain, chances are that they will be eaten anyway. So, on one hand, we are saving them from the trawl, and on the other hand, we are placing structure in quantities specifically designed to help them survive being eaten. Building the food chain from the ground up is what's going to make this thing tick.

2) The sheer number of reefs should make it extremely difficult to overcapitalize. Each reef should produce about 500 pounds of snapper per year (based on the info from reefmaker.net) - that's a quarter of a million pounds of snapper per year (500 reefs x 500 pounds). The sheer number of reefs will ensure that there will be a certain percentage that see little or no fishing pressure at all. Many reefs will be there just for juveniles.

3) The added pressure that these sites will receive will have the added benefit of reducing pressure on other spots offshore, thus producing that much more snapper and other fish in areas OUTSIDE of the 160 acre sites.

Lastly, remember that we working within the parameters of what is available to us - we can only deploy in already-permitted reefing sites. Possibly this work that we are doing now will lay the groundwork for the Texas Great Barrier Reef in the not-so-distant future.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## txsooner (Mar 16, 2006)

*Reef Donation*

Made the $100 donation through PayPal today. Looking forward to watching the evolution of this project.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice feed back, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The first reef has now been funded. I had a chance to update the donation site a bit. Just as soon as the bank account opens, I will post info there on how to make a direct deposit.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great Mont, got 'er bookmarked.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Watching the power of 2coolers ! GOOD JOB to all that have participated so far! Congrats to all of you!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We even got a new reef-man post icon going on  Thanks Tom!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hilton and Newtron*

Tom, are there certain restrictions that apply to setting reefs IE: what the materials are. If not and Newtron can get culverts or any scrap casts, and if you have a place to unload and store them and also a way to set what he has I can cover the trucking to you if it is around Freeport.

I am lovin this idea and want to donate my part as well. I am in for $100.00. As soon as I get back in town I will take care of it.

If you guys are interested in the materials Newtron has to offer then let me know and I can line up an drop deck 18 wheeler to show up for pickup and delivery. :bounce:


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

I am sure that you have probably already thought of this, but the more you use emphasize the "GREEN" benefits in your proposals (especially when it comes to corporate or public funding) the better...

Question: I know that the head boats go way out to snapper fish. My question is... Are they allowed to fish in state waters?? If so, is there a way to limit them from hammering these sites???


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Dark30 brings up an important point. It would be in the interests of the TP&WD, as well as Tx. recs, to keep the headboats off the reefs. It would be a shame, that commercial fishing interets could profit off of recs backs, & money. I would think the Texas Congress could block headboats, from fishing inside state waters. This looks like a project for the RFA, & maybe Jim Smarr could elaborate on this issue some more. If I saw a headboat on the inner reefs, or a comm. boat, I would want some kind of fine thrown at them. These reefs are for the future, rec fishing, & supported by the recs. Anyway, looks like our efforts will pay off. Congrats to all who have invested in our State fishery, thanks to Mont for setting up the "condo bank", & Tom Hilton for the get off ur hump, get something done attitude.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> I would think the Texas Congress could block headboats, from fishing inside state waters.


currently, there is an emergency rule in place that prevents head boats and charter boats from fishing state waters if the federal season is closed. Another larger problem is the commercial hook and line guys potlicking these reefs. I saw pictures of large snapper that were taken off a Georgia public reef by a guy out of LA and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## AGBQ84 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Other Boards Need To See This*

Mont, this needs to be linked/posted to the other forums as well. I have only gone offshore a few times and usually don't even look at the Bluewater Board.

I will be donating $50 at the end of the month for this great cause.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

kyle2601 said:


> Tom, are there certain restrictions that apply to setting reefs IE: what the materials are. If not and Newtron can get culverts or any scrap casts, and if you have a place to unload and store them and also a way to set what he has I can cover the trucking to you if it is around Freeport.
> 
> I am lovin this idea and want to donate my part as well. I am in for $100.00. As soon as I get back in town I will take care of it.
> 
> If you guys are interested in the materials Newtron has to offer then let me know and I can line up an drop deck 18 wheeler to show up for pickup and delivery. :bounce:


Heck Yeah I'm interested.
I talked with Newton earlier, and am definitely interested, especially if we can get them trucked from west of Hou. to our manufacturing facility!
Thank you,
Tom


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Mont said:


> currently, there is an emergency rule in place that prevents head boats and charter boats from fishing state waters if the federal season is closed. Another larger problem is the commercial hook and line guys pot licking these reefs. I saw pictures of large snapper that were taken off a Georgia public reef by a guy out of LA and it wasn't pretty.


Mont correct me if I'm wrong , but it prevents them from retaining red snapper , it doesn't prevent them from fishing state waters .

imagine how many trigger fish gulf trout and red fish these will hold in the winter and spring ,

Wade , the idea that people who can only afford to fish head boats are somehow not recreational fishermen has always bothered me , don't get me wrong , i see your concern , its just a slippery slope ,

another way to look at it is don't allow anyone to fish them unless they can afford a boat to get there. now knowing you , that's something that you would never say , but it could be perceived that way

shoot everyone is entitled to there opinion , and knowing me personally ,, you know i'm not trying to rile ya pard,, just food for thought .

now my intent here was not to derail this thread , but more of a feeble attempt at saying , lets just get them out there and working , after all that's the main concern here

even if i cant fish them , and with all that said ,Cowboy Charters and Rig Runners Sportfishing Will donate another $200 , keep this going guys One reef is a great start ,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just paypal'd $100.00 your way Mont. Thanks for setting this up for us.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will send my funds as soon as I can. I Just need a ride out lol


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well those reefs are intended to be in State waters so that all Texans can enjoy the fish resources. In theory you need a Texas fishing license to fish there. The commercials aren't supposed to fish inside 9 miles. The charter boats can fish there is they have surrendered their federal permits, or some technicality like that. Mike Jennings is right about the potlickers and fish thieves, but we can't man the reefs 24/7 with gunboats so ... well I don't know what to say other than the more remote the spots are, like away from the fishing ports, the better they'll do. New reefs sure are better than none at all.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> If you want your funds dedicated to a certain segment of the coast, put upper, middle or lower on a note in with them and I will earmark them that way. In all honesty, it would be best not to earmark them until Tom is able to secure additional reefing areas. The best chance he would have to do that is have a very successful run on the first area he already has in place.


I agree, let's make one kick-*** reef a year. I don't ever plan on fishing up there, but I'll donate $50 for a cause I believe in. Next year maybe we can build another reef out of PA. Maybe in a couple of years 2cool can even build one out of SPI.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Mike Jennings said:


> Mont correct me if I'm wrong , but it prevents them from retaining red snapper , it doesn't prevent them from fishing state waters


I kinda took Mont's post to "imply" red snapper since that was the issue here.

One theory I have had presented to me and wondered it's validity is .... these small structures will hold enough fish for a private boat or charter of 3 - 5 folks but will they even hold enough fish that would interest a party boat with 30 - 40 fishermen on it?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

awesum said:


> I kinda took Mont's post to "imply" red snapper since that was the issue here.
> 
> One theory I have had presented to me and wondered it's validity is .... these small structures will hold enough fish for a private boat or charter of 3 - 5 folks but will they even hold enough fish that would interest a party boat with 30 - 40 fishermen on it?


your right awesume , i was just using that to lead into my comments to Wade , and pointing out in theory , the head boats could fish them regardless . so i felt it was better to just stay focused on moving forward

and no i doubt they can justify trips on such limited structure


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*party boats*



Mike Jennings said:


> your right awesume , i was just using that to lead into my comments to Wade , and pointing out in theory , the head boats could fish them regardless . so i felt it was better to just stay focused on moving forward
> 
> and no i doubt they can justify trips on such limited structure


i agree in the beginning the big boats will stay off. lets say this is a big time success and the 160 acres is full. the party boats will stay on top of it till there are no more keepers. i plan on donating to the cause, and we'll just have to see what happens.

bone


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mike, you are right about the new rule. As a practical matter, I haven't kept one in over a year anyways. Flipper gets his share, but there's nothing I can do but enjoy the show when he does. You also make a valid point about recs needing charter and head boats to reach the resource. They are all I fish when I am out of the Galveston area. In fact, they are probably the most affordable trips I take when you factor in the real costs of owning your own boat aka hole in the water you pour money into.


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*reef donation*

am a bay guy but will gladly donate


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Who will know the location of the reefs that the people on 2Cool pay for ?

Sorry if this has been answered already.

I am in for $100 anyway! Will pay in the morning.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

hilton said:


> Heck Yeah I'm interested.
> I talked with Newton earlier, and am definitely interested, especially if we can get them trucked from west of Hou. to our manufacturing facility!
> Thank you,
> Tom


Ok Tom, If you line it up and give me a few days notice then I can have the truck where ever it is needed but the key will be a few day notice. 
I will talk with my boss and double check with him about using our truck but I do not see a problem at all being that this is a joint venture by a lot of people for recreational fishing and building a reef.

My company is bigtime into hunting and fishing and taking customers out on these functions. One of the key reasons I love my company is the conservation effort they utilize every year on our deer leases. If it turns out to be a problem I can get my hands on a 40' gooseneck and I will haul it myself at my own exspense. I love what you are doing and wish I could afford the extra money towards a reef for my kids to name. But maybe in due time the economy will pick back up and it will happen. In the meantime I will surely provide any thing I can to make this happen.

If you guy also need another boat just to ferry people or a standby boat for anything I can drag mine out after I get my engine put back in.

You can call me anytime. I will pm my phone number.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Mont don't sell your self short. The first one should go down looking like this. Or I am sure someone can do better than my 2nd grade picture.



Mont said:


> We even got a new reef-man post icon going on  Thanks Tom!


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Party/Head boat. I do not get to fish often when I do it is with an operation like this. I agree this is a slippery slope when limiting it to certain recs and not others. That being said. I love the ocean, the salt spray, everything about it. I am not going to book a trip for a state water trip in green water if there is a snapper season offshore because the fish is only part of why I go. Achieving accountability with in NMFS will be important to keep federal snapper seasons allowing the fishing pressure to be dispersed. Also a 160 acre patch could be overfished, but remeber the big goal is the Texas barrier reef and it will be just like eating the proverbial elephant....one bite at a time.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I see you're points Mike, as there is really no way to scrutinize who fishes the reefs. So, I just have to look at as a way for a close in fishery to really take off. If there are plenty of reefs in the next 5 years, all along the coast, then of course a few will get fished hard. It should make King fishing spectacular in the summer though, as well as other species. If Alabama has done so well at it, then Texas should really prosper. W/so many reefs stretched along the coast, I would think the fishery could sustain some pressure. Thanks for bringing up some finer points there Mike.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

SEA SLOT said:


> Mont don't sell your self short. The first one should go down looking like this. Or I am sure someone can do better than my 2nd grade picture.


If we could get Tom to make that flag go up and down by remote control, I would pay double  Seriously though, we are riding the wave of the future when it comes to fishing offshore around here. I can see catching big redfish on these things until you can't pull anymore into the boat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It would be like that cheap mexican restaurant, when they are hungry they will raise the flag. Was it Pancho's?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Mike Jennings said:


> the head boats could fish them regardless ........... and no doubt they can justify trips on such limited structure


Well, let's fantasize for a moment can we? 

Down here out of Port A DSH, Dolphin and the Cats do one or two state waters trips per week each and they normally go out with anywhere from 
12 - 20 fishermen. What if DSH realized the potential "justification" and purchased say 5 - 10 of these reefs outright at a cost of $5,000 - 10,000 .... then how would everyone feel? Have we approached these people with the prospect that this could be good for business? Same with charter boat captains assuming they will again be allowed to retain Red Snappers in state waters.

I am also considering those without a boat that are donating here and may want to fish state waters on a party boat or charter. Winter Texans started coming to the middle and lower Texas coast partly because of Red Snapper fishing. I have already spoken to some winter Texans in the Port A Area that are boatless but indicated they would be willing to participate in reef purchases.

I guess this is all "perfect world" thinking but to me if you are pitching in and paying for the reefs you should be able to fish them whether you are on a private boat, charter boat or head boat.

But that's just me.

B


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I updated the donation site with everything but a screenshot from the actual bank account. The paypal transfer is pending and once it happens, I will make another update. The difference between the paypal transfer and the listed amount donated is my $300 I deposited directly into the savings account at the bank.

If you wish for your donation to be for a specific area of the coast, be sure to note that somewhere in either the notes or on the check. Same goes for public vs. private numbers. I am going to make the default public numbers, so if you want your donation to go to a private site, let me know. If you have already donated, and wanted it to go to some specific area or be private numbers, send me a PM so I can update my spreadsheet. I plan to keep this as simple as possible, as transparent as I can make it while protecting your privacy and the books are open to anyone that wants to see them. 99% of it will be on line.

www.2coolcondos.com


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

In three days, this project has gone from heated debate to full blown action and I'm happy to see it gaining momentum. I tried to keep a tally and gave up but, if all the pledges actually come through, we should be working on something like reef #5? The possibilities are big here and the idea of a "Texas Great Barrier Reef" could be a reality if our enthusiasm can carry forward. Corporate sponsors will be what really gets things moving but, any corporation that sees this type of enthusiasm from the public is more apt to want to be a part of it. I can't wait to see where this goes over the next few weeks, months and years.


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Reef*

Sounds good count me in for 50.00. It should be headed your way Mont, and THANKS too everyone that has a hand in this. This is how we do it in :texasflag Keep it going.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Mont- I just sent you payment via Paypal... :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

*What Does Alabama Do?*



mahiseeker said:


> I see you're points Mike, as there is really no way to scrutinize who fishes the reefs. So, I just have to look at as a way for a close in fishery to really take off. If there are plenty of reefs in the next 5 years, all along the coast, then of course a few will get fished hard. It should make King fishing spectacular in the summer though, as well as other species. If Alabama has done so well at it, then Texas should really prosper. W/so many reefs stretched along the coast, I would think the fishery could sustain some pressure. Thanks for bringing up some finer points there Mike.


I am 100% percent in favor of this project and any other local initiatives that will improve habitat so my $100 will be headed to Mont asap. We know that Alabama has had great success with artificial reefs, so they've surely discussed and resolved many of the questions (of controlled use) we've seen on this thread. Does anyone know how Alabama has dealt with limiting (or not limiting) who fishes these reefs, are there any "off-limits" reefs, or other post-deployment reef management techniques that have helped their program become successful in a short period of time??


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

buzzard bill said:


> I . . . . . Does anyone know how Alabama has dealt with limiting (or not limiting) who fishes these reefs, are there any "off-limits" reefs, or other post-deployment reef management techniques that have helped their program become successful in a short period of time??


Get in touch with these people, they can surley answer your questions.

http://www.reefmaker.net/index.cfm


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Wheres Miller lite or Budweiser or Coors? How about a Miller reef anyone? Does anyone have any contact with these folks.


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

*2 Cool Condos*

Like a previous poster stated, our local plant is also involved in a variety of outdoor activities including hunting and fishing. I have tried in the past with no luck to get TP&W and other agencies interested in utilizing this resource. Leave it to the 2 Coolers to figire it out.

Here is some of what is currently in our pile.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*

Holy *!%#!

Yeah - that will work.

Tom


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

$100 sent

Can't wait to see how this works out !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hilton said:


> Holy *!%#!
> 
> Yeah - that will work.
> 
> Tom


Tom, I have a 7000 pound low boy tandem trailer and truck to pull it with if you need any help getting materials picked up and delivered. It's hauled many a pos shrimp boat to their grave during the sca daze.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

tpwd has a lot of people wanting to donate materials just look at the causway bridges but the cost of getting them out there is high, 

do we have any barge owners on here get a barge and load that bad boy up, i know someone on here has a bobcat put it on there to push the concrete culverts off and make a reef. have 2 coolers supply the labor one weekend
if not how much to rent a barge have tom put them out there all at once might save some money 
i dont know just questions to think about


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Newton, that stuff should work great.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

newtron said:


> Like a previous poster stated, our local plant is also involved in a variety of outdoor activities including hunting and fishing. I have tried in the past with no luck to get TP&W and other agencies interested in utilizing this resource. Leave it to the 2 Coolers to figire it out.
> 
> Here is some of what is currently in our pile.


This is awsome. What company is all of this being donated from?


----------



## palletman (Apr 24, 2008)

*Trucking*

If yall need transportation for that stuff A-1 Lumber & Pallet would be willing to donate a tractor and 48 foot trailor from houston to freeport.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Are the coordinates going to be public or just to those that donate??


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

thabeezer said:


> Are the coordinates going to be public or just to those that donate??


Unless you specify that your funds are to go towards a private reef, the numbers will eventually be published.

We also passed the $2000 point today. I will do a formal update to the website tomorrow.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

newtron said:


> Like a previous poster stated, our local plant is also involved in a variety of outdoor activities including hunting and fishing. I have tried in the past with no luck to get TP&W and other agencies interested in utilizing this resource. Leave it to the 2 Coolers to figire it out.
> 
> Here is some of what is currently in our pile.


 WOW!!! how awsome is that
:mpd:


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

YEah, that pile of ready to go reefs is pretty awesome. I found myself wishing I was had a CDL and a rig all-of-a-sudden. That or a barge with a crane.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in. Been a while since I used paypal. Hope my account still works.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

this thread is outstanding!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

*tom & newton*

I have an email into my boss and talked to our truck driver. Should know something in the morning. Let me know when you guys want to get started. I am getting a hitch put in my truck and will join our truck driver trucking stuff down.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Been waiting for The Texas Great Barrier Reef or something like this to happen for a long time. Small Bites and I are in for sure.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Wade you did good my $100.00 is in the mail to mont.


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

lets do it!!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW Newtron, That stuff would make a great "playpen" around the condo complex. I made it out w/AGF & Rob (forgot his call sign on here), & did a state water trip. We didn't catch squat. Sure would be nice to get more structure in close. We bounced from rigs, to rocks, & it was slim. We ended up at the Vancouver complex, where 1 boat struggled to get a 1 man limit for the day. WARNING!!!! The coasties are out patrolling for the NMFS, & heard that a boat today was fined big time for fishing for snaps outside of state waters. I don't know the boat or guys on it, but heard the coasties are tapeing boats fishing outside of 9 nms. We saw the Cutter in the distance from the Vancouver area. So if you're plan is to fish out a little deeper, & bringing the snaps back in, I would think otherwise. Back to the condos.......looks like momentum is building, & the groundwork is being started. If the inshore fishing continues like today, then we need waaaay more structure in close. Congrats 2coolers!


----------



## 2muchjuice (Dec 28, 2008)

Probaly a dumb question and most likely already answered but what size are the "2coolcondos" and will they be posted publicly or just here on 2cool? and for donators only or what? JUst curious, i plan on donating also. Great idea!!


----------



## palletman (Apr 24, 2008)

It looks like someone needs to step up and take the lead...I have not read all of this thread but here is what I am seeing

WHAT WE HAVE
1. We have raised some money to start a reef
2. We have a guy with some hydro conduit
3. We have 2 maby 3 guys with trucks to haul the conduit (My company A-1 Lumber & Pallet is willing to drive at least one 18wheeler load down)

WHAT WE NEED
1 Someone to haul the conduit offshore
2 Someone to organize this


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom,

Would you be interested in any metal scrap drops, such as beams or channel iron?

Josh Roy
Team Deja Blu


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*

Howdy,
We can take the conduit offshore palletman - we are in the process of organizing a staging area to bring the material for dropoff.

Yes, we are interested in metal dropoff BluewaterAg26 - PM me with detail please.

Tom


----------



## palletman (Apr 24, 2008)

Someone let me know when and where to have the trucks


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

The name of the company donating the concrete structures is Oldcastle Precast. We are located 1 mile South of Brookshire on FM 359 just West of Katy.

Here are a few thoughts on moving these structures:

Tom should probably come by and mark the ones that would be most useful to the project. You will want to consider size and shape but also a weight that can be easily handled.

The individual drivers will need to know how much they can carry and have addequate tie down straps or chains. Our dispatcher can assist with what is legal if you don't know. Depending on how it will be offloaded (Forks / Chains) the driver might need some dunnage to protect his deck.

We will be able to determine approximate weights of the structures to keep the load legal.

I think we are ready to go here. Let me know and I will post contact numbers etc for the drivers.

Once again - the power of 2 Coolers DOING what other just talk about.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Newtron, Y'all are almost across the street from my dads old farm where the new concrete plant is I believe. That is a cool thing y'all are doing.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Seems like a few questions have been made about 2coolcondos GPS #'s, & who could fish them. Well the Gulf is open to everybody, so anybody should be able to fish them. 2nd..I would think they would be made public eventually, as a lot of 2coolers have made donations, & would want to know the #'s. I propose (once the reefs are put in place), that Mont could have the numbers posted on HIS website. It would be responsible to all involved to let the reef grow & mature, & get the fish in there so to speak...before fishing it. I know that will be hard to monitor, but, were hopeing for structure scattered all over the place down the road. That would keep the Condos from being fished totally. Any other thoughts, please chime in.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

Around what town are they planning on putting them in? I am not sure if anyone has said?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

SSFIREMAN said:


> Around what town are they planning on putting them in? I am not sure if anyone has said?


From the link at the top:

Currently, the only permitted area is the Vancouver area just off Freeport, TX.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mont, the 10 second refresh is goofy. I am trying to read up on it, and every 10 seconds it takes me back to the top.

I highly doubt the donations are coming in that fast. How about a 10 minute refresh?

Brandon


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

SSFIREMAN said:


> Around what town are they planning on putting them in? I am not sure if anyone has said?


If you are referring to the arty reefs they are hopeful to eventually have them deployed also at areas such as Port O'Connor, Port A/ Packery, Port Mansfield and SPI.

With the program still in an infant stage it's anybodys guess how long it will take to secure properties, permits, equipment and deploy down the coast.

I can't wait until they get down this way but it's still great to see it kicking off out of Freeport.


----------



## reefmaker (Oct 1, 2006)

I've enjoyed your dialog on your proposed reef. I have been waiting for a public artificial reef program in Texas. I would like to open a branch there, if there was a need. If anyone thinks this would be a doable venture, please contact me, in the meantime If there is anything I can do to help you guys, please let me know.  [email protected] David Walter


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone with reefing questions, this is the man to ask as he has spearheaded the Alabama efforts for years. David at Reefmaker knows fabrication, deployment, private vs public reefs, etc. having done 17,000 deployments over 20 plus years. 

Cudos to Hilton and 2cool for getting the Texas project off the ground, I just wish TPWD would allocate larger than 1/2 x 1/2 mile sites initially and get the TGBR vision in mind, ie larger permitted areas and let private enterprise take over. Its hard to imagine fishing with 25 other boats in an area like that on a weekend, but I guess we have to start somewhere, so it is good to see the ball rolling in TX.


----------



## twinveebill (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in for $100, Just an idea but if someone knew of other concrete places in the greater houston area, just maybe they would donate all their scraps or junk for the reefing program. And my hats off to Newtron,way to go. Another question is how can any 2coolers help Tom Hilton out by volunteering their services. I'm sure there are plenty of people willing to help out for this great program. Including myself.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*



reefmaker said:


> I've enjoyed your dialog on your proposed reef. I have been waiting for a public artificial reef program in Texas. I would like to open a branch there, if there was a need. If anyone thinks this would be a doable venture, please contact me, in the meantime If there is anything I can do to help you guys, please let me know. [email protected] David Walter


Mr. Walter,
We have long looked at the hard work and success by the people over in Alabama with great respect and admiration. It is our goal to replicate the success already proven over there that, by creating a critical mass of habitat, the result is the creation of the Gulf's best (and more importantly, *SUSTAINABLE*) Red Snapper fishery where there was none before.

Kudos Sir.

One problem we have on this side of the Gulf is that we don't have 1,500+ square miles of permitted reefing areas here that are in existence off of Alabama and Fl. panhandle that have enabled you to be so prolific in placing reefs.

We are working with TPWD and the USACE to enlarge existing sites and create new sites, but as you know, this will take time.

Another problem is lack of funding for the reefs - we are also working on that. This too will take time, but the people of Texas WILL come to tangibly realize the incredible benefits of placing reefs to the fishery, fishermen, and coastal communities, and funding will free up as it did over there. Heck, the City of Orange Beach, which is roughly the same size as Freeport, has a $50,000 budget for reefing as they do understand that for every dollar invested in reefs, it comes back to the community a hundred-fold.

If you don't mind, I would like to be able to pick your brain and glean your expertise on some of our proposed reef designs and deployment techniques as we go along. This would greatly help the effort.

Thanks in advance.

All the best,
Tom Hilton
713 530-2267
[email protected]

PS - TwinVeeBill - once we get our staging area established, I foresee having some get-togethers for all interested people to come and help construct the reefs. This will reduce costs of getting them out there, and will be a great way for people to get together and do something for the greater good, and maybe even have a good time doing it!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

twinveebill said:


> I'm in for $100, Just an idea but if someone knew of other concrete places in the greater houston area, just maybe they would donate all their scraps or junk for the reefing program. . . . . .


Rinkers Hydro conduit is another company.

http://www.rinkermaterials.com/locations/states/locnST_TX.shtml


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Rinkers Hydro conduit is another company.
> 
> http://www.rinkermaterials.com/locations/states/locnST_TX.shtml


Or PARK.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

$100 sent


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how much dialog there has been between the TPWD and the Dept. of Natural Resources for Alabama and Florida on artifical reef building? To increase the permitting areas - the TPWD has to get more comfortable with the risk/reward part of this. Could Mr. Walter/Reefmaker help facilitate this in any way? I know it will still take time but it seems like he could be a great resource for increasing the TPWD' understanding the benefits.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Man, we've been close to #3 for a few days now - should we move this thread over to TTMB to see if it gets more exposure there?


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

$50 for me.

Should have #3 secured now.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm surprised more donations haven't been thrown into the 2cool condos. BUT, Somethings in the works, & we may be able to actually get the reef complex going on a grander scale. More info will come as soon as we can work out the kinks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I just updated the total. I am off by 30 cents somewhere, and will get to the bottom of it before the next update. There's also a couple of pending paypals that will show up once they clear. Some paypal transactions can take 3 or more week days to show up as cleared. Once they clear, I will transfer them to the savings account and add them to the total.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm in for 50 paypal sent.

Matt


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice to see the 3rd finally go up, way to go 2coolers-Mike


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

finally got some cash in there but the paypal hasnt cleared yet, i put it in two days ago but it seems to be taking its time clearing.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*A process to better State Waters Fishery!*

You keep building them Tom! I will keep finding new stuff and publishing! Thanks and I have sent $50! Rik


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

Any chance of putting a sticky on this thread here and in the TTMB forum? Not everyone comes into the bluewater board, but there are usually a lot of people there. I think someone asked about this before.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I know amyn people at upset with CCA, so this could be a good price to put that $25 (or what ever it cost) to good use.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fish'nchipper said:


> Any chance of putting a sticky on this thread here and in the TTMB forum? Not everyone comes into the bluewater board, but there are usually a lot of people there. I think someone asked about this before.


I will make a post on TTMB about it next week. This morning was busy, so the next update will be on Monday.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Question for Hilton - 

How many of these does it take to make the boat trip worthwhile? Any Ideas how long it takes to establish itself and for fish to stick around it? Other than trying to decrease the fishing pressure on it for a while, is there any way to help the process along?

Thanks.

FNC


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

Time to get this going again, I just sent some more money.

Randy


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Can someone send me a pm and tell me who to pay?


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Tre Mccrummen said:


> Can someone send me a pm and tell me who to pay?


It's easy... The link is up top...

http://2coolcondos.com/


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

been awhile since this thread has been at the to


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Reefs*

In


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Tom Hilton
How about an update on you doings with the concrete casters and such. Please post some of your needs so that others may be able to pick up and spread the load a little.Do you need crew help to deploy? Any time frame in your estimates for doing such? Tell us what your needs are, I bet there's allot of talent waiting to be tapped out here. I'd like to see a 2Cool tournament(s) with bulk of proceeds going towards reefing project. Anybody with a little experience running tournaments willing to jump in, bet you could get plenty help here? Seems like the CCA tourney that runs for months might even be one to model it after, they seem to get allot of anglers out.Just a few thoughts to ponder on my part, looks like one heck of a think tank on this forum to me.Lots of strength and diverse ideas in numbers and all-Mike


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FYI, Tom is in Miami working the boat show. He's also having some work done on the boat and from what he told me, it should be good to go sometime next month. He's been working on one engine and the a-frame to lift and deploy the reefs. 

The current total for the condos project is at $3873.75


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mont, do you know if Tom has talked with fellow from Alabama project yet? He may be very helpful in streamlining the operation here if he is willing to share his info. It appears there are several different areas that could use help with making arrangements, phone calls etc. I for one will donate time, but do not want to duplicate efforts if someone else has already started. I read lots of folks volunteering trucks, time etc, way to go 2Coolers.-Mike


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The big rig fell through due to slow down company needing to shed expenditures but I will be putting a hitch in my truck next week and have access to a trailer. Just need to know when and where.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Texas Fish and Game Magazine*

Hello all interested, I met with TF&G editor Chester Moore last night and he is interested in doing a feature story on the 2cool condo project.I forget what he said the number is on circulation, but it is huge. I hope this will be the push that gets things happening.Below is Chester's reply after emailing info on thread with main players in the project listed for him.Great to see some positve things come from this forum!-Mike:cheers:

Thanks man. Got the info! I'll try to get a story on this going.

Chester


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

*2 Cool Condos*

I'm glad to see this idea is getting active again. Tom came out and looked at some of the structures we have in our junk pile. We identified plenty that would have the proper weight to opening ratio and have them ready to go. Once this starts rolling, we can accomodate most trucks that want to pick up and take to Tom's storage yard.


----------



## 21 Cape Horn (Jun 27, 2008)

*2coolcondos*

I sent in $50 - It's a great effort. I'm new to offshore fishing and this website is awesome with all the info and help from all the members. A little help from many goes a long way! 
I got my boat last summer and finally have everything rigged so the wife and I can safely go out and make it back! I'm light on fishing knowledge, but being on the water is where its at. If anyone around the Freeport area wants to go out Fri-Sun and give me some pointers, send me a pm. We are laid back folks who like to relax and catching a few fish is always a bonus!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

21 Cape Horn said:


> I sent in $50 - It's a great effort. I'm new to offshore fishing and this website is awesome with all the info and help from all the members. A little help from many goes a long way!
> I got my boat last summer and finally have everything rigged so the wife and I can safely go out and make it back! I'm light on fishing knowledge, but being on the water is where its at. If anyone around the Freeport area wants to go out Fri-Sun and give me some pointers, send me a pm. We are laid back folks who like to relax and catching a few fish is always a bonus!


Well welcome....and your $50 is just adding to the number of 2Cool reefs and that is our goal. With the front coming in Thursday, offshore might be a bit rocky.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmm sounds like a nice idea. i may send $50 as well.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*Fishing tourney to aid reefs ?*

Seems like Alabama keps getting it tight .

http://www.redsnapperworldchampionship.com/OBS/


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Man, I hope someday we have *this* type of artificial reef system out there... out of Freeport or Texas waters in general for that matter
http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/obfa_modules.pdf


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

hog said:


> Man, I hope someday we have *this* type of artificial reef system out there... out of Freeport or Texas waters in general for that matter
> http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/obfa_modules.pdf


man that's awesome, so many sponsors that donated.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

fishologist said:


> tpwd has a lot of people wanting to donate materials just look at the causway bridges but the cost of getting them out there is high,
> 
> do we have any barge owners on here get a barge and load that bad boy up, i know someone on here has a bobcat put it on there to push the concrete culverts off and make a reef. have 2 coolers supply the labor one weekend
> if not how much to rent a barge have tom put them out there all at once might save some money
> i dont know just questions to think about


I know a company with the IDEAL barge for this... Underwater Services in Aransas Pass. I'm not sure of the specifics of the barge, but it's got a 200 ton crane, sleeping quarters, draws 3 ft of water (empty) but is near-shore rated. The Jimmy Lynn. A friend of mine is the captain and I'd almost bet money I could get him to donate a couple days of his time, maybe even motivate the barge owners to give a cut-rate. They're avid fishermen too. Heck, maybe they're reading this... I wouldn't want to paint them into a corner, but I'll bet they would make a deal. It would probably be a good choice for reef-building around PA but the cost would be very large just to move it to FP/Galveston. But I dunno. PM me and I can get people in touch with people. Maybe we can all figure out how to get those concrete chunks in the water where they will do some good!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Just sent my donation Mont and my phone number if I can help deliver or whatever.


----------

